
The Science That Makes Your Brain See a Black and White Photo as Color - yogrish
https://www.sciencealert.com/crazy-optical-illusion-makes-your-brain-see-colour-in-a-black-and-white-photo
======
ksaj
It's a good illusion, but isn't this just a variant of the dots used in old
colour comic books and some op art prints? For example,
[http://facweb.cs.depaul.edu/sgrais/images/Color%20Comics/Kid...](http://facweb.cs.depaul.edu/sgrais/images/Color%20Comics/Kid.jpg)
and [https://legionofandy.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/big-
tarzan....](https://legionofandy.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/big-tarzan.jpg)

